# National Honey Board Works on Honey Purity Test



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

ABJ Extra - Newsletter April 13, 2011



> Firestone, Colo., April 13, 2011â The National Honey Board (NHB) has contracted with two different laboratories to develop a test that could help to differentiate pure honey from honey pretenders.
> 
> âThe National Honey Board believes honey pretenders have a negative impact on the honey industry,â said Buddy Ashurst, NHB Chairman. âThe industry canât compete with low-priced products misrepresented as honey. We need to improve on current tests or develop new tests.â
> 
> ...


----------

